# Upcoming Crappie Seminars



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have TWO crappie fishing seminars scheduled in April, so it you want to come out and talk SLABS, feel free!

First one is at Bass Pro Shops/Rossford on April 11. I'll be giving TWO seminars that day, one at 11AM and one at 2PM. After each seminar I will demonstrate some of the lures in the BIG fishtank in the store! For more info and to pre-register, call the store.

The second is going to be held at LAND BIG FISH in Akron on Thursday, April 25 at 6PM. 

I'll be discussing several different tactics for catching crappies during all seasons of the year, plus some specifics of what works in the different bodies of water in Ohio that hold crappie. I may even give up a few good spots!

Come out and say HI!


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Big D, Gonna need all that great info. I realy want to find these fish this year. I'll see ya at one of these I'm sure. Will you also dicuss the use of the larger crappie poles like BNM or uncle bucks?. Thanks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes I will. See you then.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have wanted to go to Land big fish and check it out. This just might be a good excuse to make the trip.


----------



## Mikey Z (Feb 18, 2009)

Carl, Just wondering if you will have any microspoons on hand for sale or discussing the different techniques you use while fishing them, at BPS. I'm getting hooked on them myself and I really don't want to want three weeks for them to arrive. Looking forward to the seminar.

C U Sunday

Mike


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you want, I can stop by West Branch Bait and Tackle for you. They sell them there. Linda at Causeway bait and Tackle also sells them.

What colors you looking for? I don't have any for sale but I can pick you up some and bring them out if you want.


----------



## Mikey Z (Feb 18, 2009)

Carl

That would be great. I would like Junebug, Chart, Candy Red, Yellow/Fl Green and pick me out one of your favorites. I'll see you Sunday. Thanks Carl.

Mike


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Carl, April 25th is a Sunday. Did you mean Thursday the 22nd?


----------

